# Avon Trip - October 14-21



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

I will be heading to Avon starting October 14. This is the first year I will have an ORV pass. Does anyone have any recommendations for ramps to fish? I'll probably try to stay away from the point because of the large crowds. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Air down to 20 Lbs.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The Point isn't too bad during the week..... Keep up with Red Drum Tackle's and Frank & Frans fishing reports


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

depends on if they are any tournments going, we just got home and made the drive down to ramp 55 most everyday, had great looking structure, 43 isn't bad but we caught a lot of Pomps on 32 last day, 49 is pancake flat and 48 upper end looked ok


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ride n beach from 23 up to 34... I am partial to ramp 27 up to 30,if you are drum hunting..


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Counting the days. Not heading down till 28Th this year. The point is usually not too bad last few years. Half the fun is trying different spots.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Will be down 16th-31st. Gray 2500HD with Orange Camo Ocean Kayak on the back and reels on wheels cart on front hitch. Trying to cover all bases this year. Lol I only surf fish but going to try some kayak fishing this year.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Will be down the 18th through the 22nd. Gonna focus on north beaches. Huntin' a paper fish!


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

I appreciate all the replies. I'll try to move around and try several different ramps.

As far as tires, are there plenty of places to put air in the tires? It's a family vacation so I'm sure I will have to do some driving to Nags head and Ocracoke a day or two.

Also, I have not bought my ORV pass yet. Is it easier to do it online, or just go to an office on the island to pick it up? Anything else I need to know as far as driving on the beach?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Online for orv pass.. You can air up at RDT FR&G Dillons Corner,not sure about tri village area.. Bring shovel with you just in case... obtw 38 CAN BE a bear at times...


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Much easier to do online.

Shovel, board, jack, air pressure gauge, tow strap. Stay above the wet sand, follow the ruts when you can. You can air down to 15-18 and be fine, just go easy on turning. Use Y turns backing toward the dunes if you have to turn around on the skinny parts instead of big circles toward the water. Keep your momentum. If it looks funny, avoid it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shanep said:


> Much easier to do online.
> 
> Shovel, board, jack, air pressure gauge, tow strap. Stay above the wet sand, follow the ruts when you can. You can air down to 15-18 and be fine, just go easy on turning. Use Y turns backing toward the dunes if you have to turn around on the skinny parts instead of big circles toward the water. Keep your momentum. If it looks funny, avoid it.


I do not have the board,but have found boards on beach with no problem.. You DEFINATLY LEAD HIM IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

about all tackle shops, gas station stores all have air, as far as how far to air down I start 22 front and 20 rear, depends on conditions and how heavy your vechile is, if your are having trouble air down a little more, stop quick if you get stick and don't keep trying till your framed out, I usually leave my tires down all week unless I am heading way back up the road and drive a little slower


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Like DD said, N beaches for drum in the fall. Was down last week. One of the boys went to R32 and headed N and said for some reason u could not get thru to R30 and that the beaches were flattened out, same with R38. We settled in around R43, and there is was some nice structure in both directions and produced quite a few slot drum, one yearling, some nice bluefish and even stripers that will grow up for next year. R55 was tight with a lot of folks crowded in because of the NE winds which left the North beaches wide open. R43 is soft, we saw a lot of folks stuck out there. Air in the Tri village can be had at the 1st gas station heading into town coming from the north. Enjoy


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I air down to 20 and leave them down for two weeks until I make the drive back home. I have always done this with no problems and no issues with the tread wear either. Of course one aired down I don’t drive over 35 MPH


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

Fished south part of ramp 38 today. Fishing was pretty good this morning. Caught several pompanos, smaller black drum, whiting and a 15" red.

Not sure if I will head back there tomorrow or down to 44.


----------

